# Burried



## Thomas529 (Nov 15, 2017)

Was removing some mulch from flower bed and came upon a 2 inch LB box burried about 3/4 in dirt. This box was used to make transition from outside panel to go under slab to house and panel. I know electrical code says not below grade, but have several questions:

It is POSSIBLE that there is no wire connections in this box. Maybe just used to make the sharp turn into the house. How can I verify the existence of connections or none?

If there are no connections and just a bend in wire, is this safe to be below grade?

If there are connections in this box, how can I remedy the situation?

Thanks


----------



## JoeD (Nov 15, 2017)

An LB is too small. There should not be any wire connection in it.

It is not safe to be below grade.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 15, 2017)

Open it up and tell us what you see.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 16, 2017)

Sounds like a hot tub or swimming pool or a little shed or something. Is there 240 or 120 in it? Is it still in use?

LB is there to help pull wires you can pull straight thru it and then pull again at 90 degrees and then put the cover on. It was not intended to be below grade. 

I wonder when it was put in if it ran above grade and over the years mulch has built up to cover it.

Is it metal conduit and LB or PVC? 

There is not a lot you can do short of ripping it out and redoing the run properly. It most likely will never give you a problem but it is not correct, maybe done by the home owner. 

The only simple solution I can think of is to dig down around it and build some sort of water tight vault with a removable access cover. Keep in mind we don&#8217;t want the vault filling with water. So if the bottom was open into gravel maybe that would work. 

Just an idea.


----------



## Thomas529 (Nov 20, 2017)

The grey PVC goes from meter box down outside wall and then runs under Foundation to inside breaker panel. The LB is where it makes a 90 degree outside partially burried.
Hopefully it's only used to pull wires and not any connections inside.
Guess an electrician is in order to inspect it


----------



## Thomas529 (Nov 20, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Open it up and tell us what you see.



Do you really think that's a good idea without killing the power at box?
If all it is is a pull point, no problem. But if there are connections inside.......


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 20, 2017)

Thomas529 said:


> Do you really think that's a good idea without killing the power at box?
> If all it is is a pull point, no problem. But if there are connections inside.......



As a practical matter, shut the breaker off that feeds the sub, however the screws securing the cover do not contact the conductors within.

The cover has a gasket, made by man, and will fail.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 20, 2017)

I would bet a months pay there will be no connections in the LB. it was put in to make pulling the wires easier. 

Splices and connections are not allowed inside any conduit and in this case the LB is part of the conduit. 

The only times I have ever seen connections inside a LB is when it is the last turn before an electric motor or something where there isn&#8217;t sufficient room for connectors so someone used the LB as a Jbox. Don&#8217;t know if that is legal. I doubt it is but I have seen it. Outside in the middle of a run never seen it done. 

Conduit is to protect the wires and make an easy way for passage of wires. They should be fine as long as they are contained and protected.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 20, 2017)

I think your answer per NEC is 314.29

Sounds like you can dig out around it a couple inches deep and put in some loose gravel. That is considered accessible.


----------



## Thomas529 (Nov 26, 2017)

I took the cover off (there was a lot of silicone on the gasket).
There was no connections inside. Just a pull point I guess.
I cleaned off the dried silicone, applied more and put cover back on.
All is well.


----------

